# Profibus über 2 Draht



## Bender25 (23 Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

brauch wieder Hilfe  

Ich möchte eine Profibusverbindung zu einer Station über ein Steuerkabel 20x2x0,8 aufbauen. Zuerst dachte ich an gewisse Geräte von Westermo mit denen ich z.b 64 Ein/Ausgangs Wörter Seriell übertragen kann.

Nun stellt sich mir aber die frage, ob ich eine "echte" Profibus-Verbindung über 2 Draht herstellen kann. Sodas volle Profibusfunktionalität habe

Würde gerne aus der Steuerung im Haupthaus die Master machen und in der Station eine Slave.

Wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Links habt


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Januar 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Ich möchte eine Profibusverbindung zu einer Station über ein Steuerkabel 20x2x0,8 aufbauen.
> 
> Würde gerne aus der Steuerung im Haupthaus die Master machen und in der Station eine Slave.



Wie lang ist das Kabel ?

Eine langsame Profibusverbindung (187.5k oder langsamer) läuft auch noch über Telefonkabel. Must du ausprobieren in deinem Fall.
Must ein verdrilltes Paar nehmen.
Schirm auflegen, evt. nicht benutze Adern auch auf Schirm legen.

Master ist immer die SPS, Slave die Busstation mit den I/O.



Bender25 schrieb:


> Wäre super wenn ihr mir ein paar Links habt



Wäre super, wenn du ein bischen Deutsch lernen würdest.


----------



## Bender25 (23 Januar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Wie lang ist das Kabel ?
> 
> Eine langsame Profibusverbindung (187.5k oder langsamer) läuft auch noch über Telefonkabel. Must du ausprobieren in deinem Fall.
> Must ein verdrilltes Paar nehmen.
> ...


 
Die Leitung ist ca 4 km.Im Haupthaus ist eine CPU 417 DP in der anderen Station eine CPU414 DP. 

Geht das, wenn ich z.b. an der Master CPU eine Profibus-CP stecken würde und diese dann von der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit herunter setz. Sodas ich nicht den kompletten Bus ausbremsen muß?


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2007)

Das wird zu lang sein:

siehe: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=6101&highlight=Profibus+l%E4nge


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (23 Januar 2007)

Bender25 schrieb:


> Die Leitung ist ca 4 km.



Vergiss es !
Da wirst du doch das Westermo - Modem einsetzen müssen.

Oder jeden km einen repeater ....


----------



## Bender25 (23 Januar 2007)

hmm alle km einen Repeater setzten ist schlecht, da ich dann die Straßé aufhacken muß  

Könnt ihr hier mal einen Blick draufwerfen.

http://www.westermo.com/Resource.phx/content/de/products/multidrop-modems/td-29p.htx

Kenn mich da nicht so aus. Aber das sollte mir doch helfen oder?

Vieleicht ruf ich da morgen mal an und frag was es für möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2007)

Die hat ug sicher gemeint, Entfernung von 4km machen die.


----------



## MarkusP (26 Januar 2007)

Es gibt auch FSK-Modems von der Firma Siemens. Die heißen glaube ich SICLIMAT und gehen so an die 10 km.
Wird vor allem in der Gebäudeautomatisierung verwendet.

GOOGLE --> SICLIMAT

Ciao


----------



## Marsmensch (31 Januar 2007)

Hi alle zusammen!

Wir haben einmal von Siemens die Sinaut Modems (MD2) eingesetzt. Die funtktionieren gut uns sind zuverlässig. Westermo haben wir auch schon einmal eingesetzt, kannst auch nehmen.

lg


----------



## ThorstenD2 (4 März 2011)

Hi,
ich hol das Thema mal wieder hoch da ich Fragen zu dem Siclimat FSK Modem habe.

Wir haben beim Kunden eine alte Schaltanlage wo so ein Modem drin sitzt, der Schrank geht jetzt auf den Schrott aber das Modem muss weiter laufen. Habe mir jetzt eine 24 Volt Versorgung aus dem neuen Schrank legen lassen und werde das Modem nun im einem AP-Gehäuse auf die Wand schrauben solange alle Stationen auf Ethernet umgestellt sind.

So jetzt BTT: Hat jemand noch eine Anleitung / Doku zu dem Ding? Ich finde immer nur dieses Werbeprospekt https://www.hqs.sbt.siemens.com/gip/general/dlc/data/assets/hq/21065_hq-en.pdf

Eine Klemmenbeschreibung wäre hilfreich da ich meine dort ist noch eine  Sammelmeldung angeklemmt


----------



## Lars Weiß (5 März 2011)

Hast du Ethernet-CP´s in den Stationen ?


----------



## ThorstenD2 (5 März 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hast du Ethernet-CP´s in den Stationen ?


Bezieht sich das auf mein Posting von gestern oder auf das alte Thema von 2007?
Ich habe ja nur nach einer Doku vom Siclimat Modem gefragt 

Ich habe auf jeden Fall in den neuen Stationen kein Profibus mehr, nur noch Ethernet. Das Gebäude soll bislang auch nicht an mehr an den alten Profibus angeschlossen werden. Eine Tiefbaufirma hat anscheinend schon Leerrohre gezogen, wo vermutlich Lichtwellenleitungen eingezogen werden. Dann hat sich das ganze Thema Überspannungsschutz auch erledigt!

Offtopic:
Ich habe garantiert keine CPs auf den einzelnen CPUs sondern wir sind Beta Tester von BIG-S für neue CPU Typen. Bin gespannt auf das Paket


----------



## netmaster (5 März 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Ich habe garantiert keine CPs auf den einzelnen CPUs sondern wir sind Beta Tester von BIG-S für neue CPU Typen. Bin gespannt auf das Paket



Sowas würde ich nicht umbediengt im Internet schreiben.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 März 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> .......wir sind Beta Tester von BIG-S für neue CPU Typen. Bin gespannt auf das Paket


 
DAS sind wir alle.............


----------



## PeBi (5 März 2011)

http://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoe...240?UID=852766674&parentUID=&reloadFrame=true


----------



## RoSt (8 März 2011)

.                       .


----------



## ThorstenD2 (9 März 2011)

netmaster schrieb:


> Sowas würde ich nicht umbediengt im Internet schreiben.



Und warum nicht? Hab weder geschrieben, wer wir sind....noch wer unser Kunde ist oder welcher CPU Typ eingesetzt wird...aber das ist schon ein ganz schöner Brecher  Nix von kleiner Bauform 


BTT: Der Umbau das Modems im 1:1 Verfahren hat geklappt - ich wenn die alte Profibusleitung entfallen ist und ich das zweite (offene) Ende nicht terminiert habe. Aber dazu hatte das TSK Modem ja eh wohl 2 Klemmen für RS485 

Überspannungsschutz ist auch installiert, Schaltplan ebenfalls gemacht *ACK*


----------



## PN/DP (9 März 2011)

ThorstenD2 schrieb:


> oder welcher CPU Typ eingesetzt wird...aber das ist schon ein ganz schöner Brecher  Nix von kleiner Bauform


Ach, testet Ihr immer noch die 6ES7318-2AJ00 ? 

Harald


----------



## enter (10 März 2011)

http://www.dupline.com/scheletro.asp?language=DE&Page=14


----------



## ThorstenD2 (10 März 2011)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Ach, testet Ihr immer noch die 6ES7318-2AJ00 ?
> 
> Harald



Format kommt hin, Bestellnummer nicht.. wir haben keinen Schlüsselschalter 

Und wir brauchen ne neue Firmware....heute morgen war alles aus, kein Stop funktionierte.. nur noch PowerOff


----------



## Taddy (15 März 2011)

Hallo
http://support.automation.siemens.c...on=cssearch&searchinprim=&nodeid99=&x=18&y=10


----------

